# Wait FOr GTX 640 ?



## puneet sharma (Apr 19, 2012)

i need to chose from 7750 or 640 possibly 7770 if under Rs 8k.i have a Asus P5kpl-AM/PS and Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.2 Ghz,i want to overclock it also upto 2.8,want to know how much fps difference i will get in shogun 2 and bf3.having a stock fan, 450w psu,4 gb ddr2 1033mhz. i need to play bf3 in ultra settingand turn on Fxxa if posibble at 1280 x 1024. tell how much fps i will get in Bf3 .but can 7750/7770 or 640 can handle unreal engine 4 and c&c generals 2 for future gaming. tell me the prices of these graphic card in chandigarh.i had a 9500gt which got burn so temp is also a priority. thx in advance


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
wait for 640 if you can because it may be delayed for a long time because of problems with 28nm yields in TSMC.with 7770 you must be able to play at high settings but the problem is your processor as processor also plays a significant role at low resolutions like 1280 x 1024.so try to OC it to 3Ghz or above but slowly.for 7770 you need to have a good PSU.so please mention which PSU you have or it is possible that you will burn this new one also.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 19, 2012)

For game benchmarks, you can visit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/155696-how-well-will-game-run-my-graphics-card.html

Wait for GTX 640 will be long one i am afraid.



> i need to chose from 7750 or 640 possibly 7770 if under Rs 8k.i have a Asus P5kpl-AM/PS and Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.2 Ghz,i want to overclock it also upto 2.8,want to know how much fps difference i will get in shogun 2 and bf3.having a stock fan, 450w psu,4 gb ddr2 1033mhz. i need to play bf3 in ultra settingand turn on Fxxa if posibble at 1280 x 1024. tell how much fps i will get in Bf3 .but can 7750/7770 or 640 can handle unreal engine 4 and c&c generals 2 for future gaming. tell me the prices of these graphic card in chandigarh.i had a 9500gt which got burn so temp is also a priority. thx in advance



No need to overclock. You won't get a "boost" in performance. Also, your PSU seems like a generic one to me. You will probably even burn your PSU and CPU both in this try. So it's *not safe* to overclock on this. The game performance, scores and approximate prices are written in the thread i linked above, your answer lies in there.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
buddy i guess he needs bit of overclock for his processor and ya not with the PSU he is having but he needs OC because he will run games at 1280x1024.in these resolution processors also has some effect over fps.


----------



## puneet sharma (Apr 19, 2012)

i thought cpu didn't make much difference,BTw the difference mainly is in Rts u will need fast CPU in these games but for fps not much difference,also i think at lower resolution it requires more GPu rather than cpu i have read it somewhere the ratio is like 80:20 GPU:CPU.is that true BTW thx for benchmark


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 19, 2012)

Processors do impact on the performance in lower resolution gaming, but, he has a generic PSU, most probably. So i will recommend to not overclock it and first invest in a good PSU.

Moreover, the card OP's been looking into, HD 7770 needs a 6 pin power connector. That means he *has* to change PSU before buying it because of high risk of burnt PSU or Card or both. 

My suggestion - Go for Corsair CX430v2 for 2.5K and go for HD 7750. This card can play BF3 at Medium settings at 1080p. So High settings at 1280x1024 won't be a problem.

Regarding CPU, after getting the Corsair CX430v2 PSU, you can overclock your CPU to get improved frame rates at 1280x1024. But for that, you need to invest in a good CPU Cooler.


----------



## puneet sharma (Apr 19, 2012)

i think psu is not a problem,7770 consumes less power than 9500gt,also i have a 6 pin power connector and the 9500 gt was burnt due to i think some fluctuation in electricity and at that time i hadn't UPS but NOW i have a UPS. 
so psu won't be problem right because it could handle much power consuming 9500gt.

also can this configuration handle next gen games currently in development.BTW thx for benchmarks


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
buddy if you want to run your 7770 safely and if you don't want to see your 8k burning then better buy a psu.at low resolution processor plays its role not at high resolution,at high resolution gfx card will takes care of everything but at low processor has some role thats why every reviewer while testing a processor will run games at low resolution then only you will come to know the performance of processor.so my recommendation also goes with desijatt,buy 7770,upgrade your psu to cx430v2 and OC processor to 3Ghz and above and play BF3.rest is your choice.


----------



## puneet sharma (Apr 19, 2012)

thx for suggestion i am upgrading my psu in a week and will wait for 640.very much thanks for all that knowledge


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 21, 2012)

bottleneck is the perfect word to use in this thread !! Dude i am afraid that u wont feel much diffrence even u bought any new gpu. To be honest ur cpu is too old to handle bf3 or any newer games !!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ for the resolution OP is gaming, the processor he has is fine for now but should be replaced in a year. new games demand more clock as well as core.


----------

